# If there were a EMP, and things went down



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay, EMP things go down. Everything breaks out, both bad and good.

Government comes in after a few days, strong arms, etc.

How do you know if it's really the government, or a foreign group masquerading as government?

(Yes, idea from a book I'm reading).


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

what book is what I want to know! 
I want to read it-

to answer the question- I am evading- I am hoping that since we are in basically the middle of a valley- we won't have to deal with it


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

"Last Stand: Surviving Americas Collapse" (book 1)
http://www.amazon.com/Last-Stand-Su...d_sim_b_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0D35F8KZP3937872SVF4

"Last Stand: Patriots" William H. Weber (it's book 2 of a series)
http://www.amazon.com/Last-Stand-Pa...BLG_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1409888198&sr=1-1


I would not be surprised if there are not more books coming. I'm not finished with book 2. But I did buy book 2 immediately after finishing book 1.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

thank you Angie!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I think Katrina gave us the answer. If an EMP occurs and it takes out the grid, no one is coming to help. Anyone pretending they are, should be suspect.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darren, that's not the question. Go back and read it again. I hope I was clear.

Someone comes, but are they ours or a foreign government's disguised as our government? How would you know?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just finished that book 2.

And apparently there will be a book 3.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Yes, how would you know for sure??

I just downloaded those 2 books to my Kindle. Thanks Angie! I am so far behind now on my books!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

In the second book they talk of a way. It's pretty good. And the story leading up to it is good.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Maybe I was a bit obtuse. Anyone coming is more than likely up to no good. They're out looking for what they can grab. The very fact they show up is the give away. Unless some form of public communication exists to prove otherwise, anyone would be wise to meet strangers with guns drawn. Subdue them, separate them, interrogate them, look at them and their equipment carefully and then decide.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Darren hit it. Nobody, including folks pretending to be from the govt, is coming. They simply won't have the fuel or supply lines to do so.

But hypothetically speaking, all you'd have to do is listen to them. Non native speaking folks are easy to detect, even if they speak English. 

Ever get a scam letter in your email from "Sgt XOXO, stationed in Iraq, who has found 6.5 million dollars in a box and needs your help to get it home" ? Read it carefully.....you find several examples of a non-native English speaking person trying to speak ( or write in this case ) in the manner any common person in the US would speak. The syntax will be wrong, they will use words no one would typically use. The spelling will usually be off, they will use odd phrases. In other words, they simply don't speak 'American'.

Here is an example ( although this one tells you flat out he is a Nigerian )

Good Day, 
I hope this mail gets to you in good faith.*Let me start by introducing myself to you*, (they usually feel the need to throw that in) *I am Rev. Pastor John Molnar and a banker by profession with banking experience of 24 years. *(which makes no sense....either you're a preacher or a banker...which is it ?)Presently, I am working with the CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA (CBN) at the transfer department and am in charge of Foreign Transfer Department.I want to use this opportunity to let you know that I came across your file that was painted *R*ed (they will capitalize things that clearly don't need it) and marked X and your transfer has been puton pending and hold for so long. I took time to carry out my investigation and only to find out that you have paid *VIRTUALLY * all fees but the fund was not released to you. 
I'm writing to confirm if you are *DEAD* or Alive because I am looking for all means to get this fund across to you or your family.I needed to do this because you need to know the* statues* (he meant 'status') of your *F*unds and cause for the delay, please this is like a Mafia setting in Nigeria, and you may not understand it because you are not a Nigerian.I am only doing this because I have the fear of GOD in me and I hate to see people been cheated. The only thing needed to release this fund is the COST OF TRANSFER(C.O.T). 
Note that the actual funds are valued at $3.5 MILLION *USD* (always a dead give away to a scam...USD.....well, heck, if you're contacting an American that has never dealt in anything BUT "USD", why bother to add that ? )and the president made a compensation fund release for all unpaid beneficiary valued at $1million. 
I shall be looking forward to hear from you if you are still very much alive. 
Do get in touch with me immediately with my direct number +2348024080206 and email: [email protected] to conclude this final transaction immediately,and also send to me your convenient-tel/fax numbers for easy communications. 
I remain your brother in the Lord Almighty. 
Best Regards 
Rev. Pastor John Molnar. 

(My response to this one was: "yes...your fears are confirmed. I am dead. You can, however still contact me at 1-800-CAL-HEVN. )​


----------



## Trainwrek (Aug 23, 2014)

AngieM2 said:


> .....
> 
> How do you know if it's really the government, or a foreign group masquerading as government?
> 
> ....


All you can do is hope it's a foreign group, they might let you keep a few items from your larder.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you know local dialect , people often forget that the USA has more dialects than many other countries becuase we all speak one language mostly, most of your help should be local guardsmen guys and galls from bases not that far away 

I would start with laying low but not out of sight , be as much like everyone else as you can . look like them 

have a reason to be where ever you are , and remember it so that you can use it if asked , "mam why are you here , (half way across town from your house), I was going to check on (insert real name of someone who you know from church or club , co-worker or something , but someone you know who's family might not be in the immediate area or could use a welfare check) or i was trying to get to work to see what i am supposed to do.
remember the concerns you show on the outside are for the welfare of friends and getting back to work as soon as possible , "what will we do with the business? "

strike up conversations you can with people , little people low on the totem pole can be invaluable , make yourself human to them and not a nameless target. Don't get technical with what you do , I would say I am a phone guy if asked about my career . don't be guarded about what you say but have generic things to say that are in line with what other "normal people" might have to say. this hole time what your really doing is listening , getting info about them and not over sharing about you , chances are they have things going on also and would rather not be there , some times they would like to share.
your finding out where they are from , interests maybe music or such. 
keeping someone talking you can pick out tidbits of where they are from ,and if they fit where they say they are from. 

it would be near impossible to be a foreign anything and fit in in the deep south or rural America north or south


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

And if it is really "bad" the goobermint just dosen't have enough personal to do the door to door thing.

Yup . . . .I'm from the gubermint, and I'm here to help....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Darren said:


> Maybe I was a bit obtuse. Anyone coming is more than likely up to no good. They're out looking for what they can grab. The very fact they show up is the give away. Unless some form of public communication exists to prove otherwise, anyone would be wise to meet strangers with guns drawn. Subdue them, separate them, interrogate them, look at them and their equipment carefully and then decide.


Not to mention when the gov. did show up they would take your weapons.Faggeddaaboutit.


----------



## Trainwrek (Aug 23, 2014)

So basically your choices are either to have one group of thugs take your stuff and push you around, or a different group of thugs takes your stuff and pushes you around.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

So what country they are from is rather moot when you are overwhelmed by a band of thugs.........

When it gets to that point what are your chances of coming out alive against --any-- band of thugs. . . ???


----------



## LonghornGardens (May 23, 2012)

One would hope you would do your duty. Join the resistance.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Jim-mi said:


> So what country they are from is rather moot when you are overwhelmed by a band of thugs.........
> 
> When it gets to that point what are your chances of coming out alive against --any-- band of thugs. . . ???


All depends on the amount of fire power they have . :duel: I'm in the sticks even now if you leave for an hour or so you have to lock your gate, we have roaming thieves .


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

look at there clothes tags,made in china?thier ours.made in America?shoot em......


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Join your county's emergency management now and you will know what is going on much better , who is who and when things are not normal.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

If they are legitimate, they will know the password.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

How they speak should/could be your first clue. Of course there is always a chance they stopped at the local "watering hole" and hired Bubba to come and do/say xyz.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

It's really a matter of how much time has elapsed. In the first few months I wouldn't expect anyone but locals to be in the area. There might be some local law enforcement trying to clean out "hoarders", and local neer-do-wells scavenging, but National Guard and such would be busy with urban and large population areas.

Once (if) the heavy density areas are dealt with I can see the National people venturing into the countryside commandeering livestock and such to feed the urban/suburban people. There just aren't enough Nat'l Guard and Regular Military to do a very thorough job of it though. Lots of them will walk away to take care of their own families, leaving even less to be a problem.

My best guess is it's the locals that will present the biggest hazard to those of us who are prepared.

How would I identify a foreign enemy? I listen to his final words for a clue.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Gosh i dont know except dialogue. Ask them to date something? Pretty much all foreigners write it differently than we do and it may be hard to break that habit on spur of the moment


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ozarks Tom said:


> It's really a matter of how much time has elapsed. In the first few months I wouldn't expect anyone but locals to be in the area. There might be some local law enforcement trying to clean out "hoarders", and local neer-do-wells scavenging, but National Guard and such would be busy with urban and large population areas.
> 
> Once (if) the heavy density areas are dealt with I can see the National people venturing into the countryside* commandeering livestock* and such to feed the urban/suburban people. There just aren't enough Nat'l Guard and Regular Military to do a very thorough job of it though. Lots of them will walk away to take care of their own families, leaving even less to be a problem.
> 
> ...



you make a huge assumption that any live stock would be left in months , I live in a place where cows out number people , but you see only a few , tens of thousands of dairy cattle never leave the barns , or even if they do they are milked in such a way that without power to run the automated milkers many thousands would be in a bad way in a few days 
feeding , milking , milk transport , power to run the manure pumps , and all the computer controlled tractors 

yes some would be turned loose to graze but without milking it could get ugly , and a farm with 5 guys milking 2000 head nearly around the clock isn't going to run long without a lot more labor or power 

animals that have never left the barn with fans running , a lack of water being pumped , stress could take out thousands in days or a few weeks


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Ask test questions. Who won the world series in 1900? Enhhh. Wrong answer. There was no world series in 1900. Who's president? Enhhh. Wrong answer. No one is doing the duties of president.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

one nice thing about my old tractor-no electronics&will run on almost anything.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

To me it would be if they followed the Constitution. Any group which tired otherwise would be listed as bad guys.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nimrod said:


> Ask test questions. Who won the world series in 1900? Enhhh. Wrong answer. There was no world series in 1900. Who's president? Enhhh. Wrong answer. No one is doing the duties of president.


Good lord- I would be shot if I had to get those questions right- 

how about - 

Who hosted Solid Gold?

What was Prince's Movie and what did he change his name to?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm American, born and bred yet wear Chinese clothes ('cause there is no such thing as American made anymore). 

Solid Gold? Prince's movie? I dunno. 

The date, day, month, year? Lots of corporations, especially foreign owned ones, require the date to be written that way. Messes dh up all the time.

Ask them if you can drive a snowplow on a sidewalk. Seriously. Most Africans would have no idea what you are talking about. 

Measurements and electrical wiring are different in every other country. 
There are a lot of words and phrases that perplex many foreigners. Pork chops and applesauce for example. Chicken pox is another one. Football terms are a dead give-away.

But someone coming in and offering help? Oh yeah, raises a HUGE red flag IMO. I've been through a natural disaster with a National Guard response. They weren't there to help but to shoot looters and keep non-residents out. And heaven help you if you were vacationing there or a new resident and didn't have your updated address on your driver's license.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

there ya go- ask'em to spell FOOTBALL


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

So what would you do if there was an EMP affecting a wide geographic area and two weeks later a convoy of Brits or Australians or ??? showed up genuinely interested in _helping_? 

Not every foreign country is our enemy. And if we got hit by a large EMP, we'd _need _outside help.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I really don't believe that the IIO would allow other countries to actually help American citizens. iio, id10t in office.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Also, the only two countries I can think of that have the manpower, the technology, and the motive to invade us after a crippling EMP would be Russia and China. I don't really see either of them going that far in the near future. If they did, however, they would be painfully obviously foreign, and would be equipped with foreign equipment. It's not like the US military would give their stuff up without a fight, and if they lost the fight, they'd sabotage everything they could that they had to leave behind as they retreated. 

China's pretty good at counterfeiting, but I don't think even they could counterfeit an entire US military's worth of American vehicles, weapons, and uniforms without us noticing_. _


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If they come into town, and outlying areas, with a Paper showing they were appointed by a recognized President of that time. Some heave duty trucks, and some truck with supplies to help you live without the power.

And showed it the country was under martial* law. 

How would anyone know differently? Then how would you do something about it?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Martial law.

If it was from our govt they would NOT be there to help people. In the situation I was in they didn't even give the Guard supplies so they could have anything to drink while on duty. All they did was stand guard and try to get people to evacuate to the designated emergency shelters. If they were truly trying to help people stay in their homes I would be thankful but extremely suspicious! I'd be hiding the kitchen knives and wasp spray.

How would I do something about it? I'd hope the others in this area had more hidden hootch than they let on. Get 'em all drunk and do a mass takedown. Worked against my ancestors.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

You simply do not know who they may be. To prepare, you live somewhere that they WILL NOT go. Then you do not need to worry.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

world series . .??
who is prince . . and movie . ??

What in the world makes you think that a bunch of thugs who just over whelmed you at your place, are going to engage in any trivia conversation . . . . ???????????

And the more you try to ingage them in yap-yap the more peed off and hostile they will become . . . . . . and their trigger fingers will get More itchy.........

All those silly questions will not work........


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Survival trumps freedom. I will do the best i can for me and mine irregardless of what flag the current establishment wishes to wave around.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

watcher said:


> To me it would be if they followed the Constitution. Any group which tired otherwise would be listed as bad guys.


Well turn over and go back to sleep :duel: Because they are done here :awh:


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

???
Gong to the OP question: 

I have lived all over the U.S. even amongst legal immigrants for years (several of them were my babysitters as a kid). 

It's really not that hard to tell Americanized accents from foreigners. 

Disperse your group. Engage not only the point man but the folks on the side and back of the convoy. It won't be hard to figure out if they're genuinely Americans. 

If their weapons are shouldered and they are offering goods...... listen to them. 
If their weapons are at ready..... keep yours at ready.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay, EMP things go down. Everything breaks out, both bad and good.
> 
> *Government comes in after a few days, strong arms, etc.*
> 
> ...


I don't live in USA but I think it would be easy for me to know if they were from my government. Oggie is right about passwords. If they're from my government they will know and demonstrate all the correct national passwords and behaviours that are just ordinary second nature to everyone who was born here or lived here for decades.

If they're from my government they will NOT make a show of intimidation. They won't need to be strong arming or bossing ordinary civilians around. They'll show calm authority and confidence but also courtesy and be saying 'please' and 'thank you' when they address people. Their dialects and regional accents will be recognizable and they'll use distinct national mannerisms and body language that can't be faked. They will naturally use a few common national words that are only spoken in certain ways and with certain inflections in my country and can't be imitated by foreigners. They'll be wearing all the proper ID patches and colors on their uniforms and they'll know exactly what to expect of the geography and from the locals in each region that they visit.

If there's any deviation from the above then they're not my government.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> If they come into town, and outlying areas, with a Paper showing they were appointed by a recognized President of that time. Some heave duty trucks, and some truck with supplies to help you live without the power.
> 
> And showed it the country was under martial* law.
> 
> How would anyone know differently? Then how would you do something about it?


I do not want their supplys. I will survive on my own without the supplies , I just don't trust that easly for them to tempt me. That would be a weekness, try to avoid that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry Angie, just when I see it spelled the other way I keep picturing Matt Dillon riding in. Yeah, I watch too much tv.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't mind. It's one word I never get my mind around correctly.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

7thswan said:


> I do not want their supplys. I will survive on my own without the supplies , I just don't trust that easly for them to tempt me. That would be a weekness, try to avoid that.


You think real or fake will let you? For your own good, of course.


----------



## RWeThereYet (Aug 31, 2014)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay, EMP things go down. Everything breaks out, both bad and good.
> 
> Government comes in after a few days, strong arms, etc.
> 
> ...


My SO is in the NG, so in theory she would probably be called up to re-establish order.

I have a former military background. Like to think I could determine who is legit from those who are fakes.

BUT, I think setting up a local security force (local like your neighbors) would help mitigate any issues.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My Dh also works for the local goverment, not local here,but...if something happened, I will consider myself lucky if he can make it home at all. My next door neighbor is pretty high rank Military, he knows I have skills that his family dosen't.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Keep in mind that stopping the looting and random violence and "restoring order" really means that the bandit gangs will be dispersed and the official bandits in uniform will return the citizenry to their control and make sure the tax dollars begin to flow back into the government coffers.

There is no order. You are already held prisoner by the most effective bandit gang in history. You have to pay them simply to exist.

ETA:

The reality is that most of you would be forced (for matters of survival) to become like the ferry owner in "The Outlaw Josey Wales", who said he could whistle Dixie or the Battle Hymn of the Republic with equal enthusiasm.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Hoping every bridge in the state is taken out by then.... so anyone showing up would have to know where to cross the rivers....

How would I know? I wouldn't care.... doesn't matter if US govt officials, or foreigners.... unless they have some method of helping, instead of helping themselves, they'd not be welcome.


----------



## RWeThereYet (Aug 31, 2014)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you make a huge assumption that any live stock would be left in months , I live in a place where cows out number people , but you see only a few , tens of thousands of dairy cattle never leave the barns , or even if they do they are milked in such a way that without power to run the automated milkers many thousands would be in a bad way in a few days
> feeding , milking , milk transport , power to run the manure pumps , and all the computer controlled tractors
> 
> yes some would be turned loose to graze but without milking it could get ugly , and a farm with 5 guys milking 2000 head nearly around the clock isn't going to run long without a lot more labor or power
> ...


Well said!
Currently I have most of my stuff rigged up like we have been (past tense) hit by a EMP. Watering live stock is done carrying 5gal buckets to their paddocks. First week was tiring, but now, it is no big thing. Heck, my BP went down!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you make a huge assumption that any live stock would be left in months , I live in a place where cows out number people , but you see only a few , tens of thousands of dairy cattle never leave the barns , or even if they do they are milked in such a way that without power to run the automated milkers many thousands would be in a bad way in a few days
> feeding , milking , milk transport , power to run the manure pumps , and all the computer controlled tractors
> 
> yes some would be turned loose to graze but without milking it could get ugly , and a farm with 5 guys milking 2000 head nearly around the clock isn't going to run long without a lot more labor or power
> ...


Some heavy milker's may suffer a blown teat without milking but most will just begin to dry out. If things were that bad they wouldn't be around long anyway. They'd be someone's dinner.


----------

